#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Learn to speak Thai from video tutorials

## dirtydog

Videos on how to speak Thai, this first one you will learn all the main colors in less than a minute.

YouTube - Thai Lessons - colors


You can also down load this Thai Numbers software to learn to count from *here*.
(Windows 95, 98, ME, NT, 2000, XP, Vista)
ThaiNumbers - Program for learning the Thai numbers.Freewarewith sound384 kB



*Download (384 kB)* [more]



*Learn to write the Thai alphabet*

----------


## dirtydog

This video is for your Thai girlfriend to learn how speak English.

YouTube - Colors - English lessons

----------


## dirtydog

YouTube - Learn Thai in Phuket

----------


## dirtydog

YouTube - Learn Thai Language Lesson: Introduction to Thai

----------


## dirtydog

YouTube - Thai Alphabet

----------


## dirtydog

YouTube - Learn-Thai-Podcast.com: Dating in Thailand

----------


## dirtydog

YouTube - Learn-Thai-Podcast.com: Thai Food

----------


## dirtydog

YouTube - Learn-Thai-Podcast.com: Pronunciation - The five tones

----------


## dirtydog

YouTube - Learn Thai Lesson: Pronunciation - Tongue Twisters

----------


## dirtydog

YouTube - "Love" Thai-English language lesson

----------


## dirtydog

YouTube - "Partying Phrases" Thai-English translation video

----------


## dirtydog

YouTube - The Travel Linguist - Thai 101

----------


## dirtydog

YouTube - "First Conversation" Thai-English language lesson

----------


## dirtydog

YouTube - "Restaurant Phrases" Thai-English language lesson

----------


## dirtydog

YouTube - The Travel Linguist - Thai 101

----------


## dirtydog

YouTube - Learn Thai Lesson 3 - Number 1 to 10

----------


## sunderlandstephen

Having just looked this thread, who ever advised learning to read and write first was spot on , appologies to the auther can`t recall who it was.

----------


## dirtydog

*How to Speak to a Thai Girl's Parents* 
YouTube - Iranal0t Productions: How to Speak to a Thai Girl's Parents

----------


## dirtydog

*Learn the Thai Alphabet / Complex Thai Vowels* 
YouTube - Learn the Thai Alphabet / Complex Thai Vowels

----------


## dirtydog

*Thai Language Lessons: Thai Alphabet* 
YouTube - Thai Language Lessons: Thai Alphabet

----------


## dirtydog

*Thai Language Lessons: Thai Vowels, Part 1* 
YouTube - Thai Language Lessons: Thai Vowels, Part 1


*Thai Language Lessons: Thai Vowels, Part 2* 
YouTube - Thai Language Lessons: Thai Vowels, Part 2

----------


## dirtydog

*Thai Language Lessons: Tone Rules Explained* 
YouTube - Thai Language Lessons: Tone Rules Explained

----------


## dirtydog

*Thai Language Lessons: Understanding Haw Heep* 
YouTube - Thai Language Lessons: Understanding Haw Heep

----------


## dirtydog

*Learn Thai Lesson counting* 
Vocabulary;
11=Sib Ed 51=Ha Sib Ed
12=Sib Song 52=Ha Sib Song
13=Sib Sam 53=Ha Sib Sam
14=Sib Sie 54=Ha Sib Si
15=Sib Hah 55=Ha Sib Ha
16=Sib Hok 56=Ha Sib Hok
17=Sib Jed 57=Ha Sib Jed
18=Sib Paed 58=Ha Sib Paed
19=Sib Kao 59=Ha Sib Kao
20=Yi Sib 60=Hok Sib
21=Yi Sib Ed 61=Hok Sib Ed
22=Yi Sib Song 62=Hok Sib Song
23=Yi Sib Sam 63=Hok Sib Sam
24=Yi Sib Si 64=Hok Sib Si
25=Yi Sib Ha 65=Hok Sib Ha
26=Yi Sib Hok 66=Hok Sib Hok
27=Yi Sib Jed 67=Hok Sib Jed
28=Yi Sib Paed 68=Hok Sib Paed
29=Yi Sib Kao 69=Hok Sib Kao
30=Sam Sib 70=Jed Sib
31=Sam Sib Ed 71=Jed Sin Ed
32=Sam Sib Song 72=Jed Sib Song
33=Sam Sib Sam 73=Jed Sib Sam
34=Sam Sib Si 74=Jed Sib Si
35=Sam Sib Ha 75=Jed Sib Ha
36=Sam Sib Hok 76=Jed Sib Hok
37=Sam Sib Jed 77=Jed Sib Jed
38=Sam Sib Paed 78=Jed Sib Paed
39=Sam Sib Kao 79=Jed Sib Kao
40=Si Sib 80=Paed Sib
41=Si Sib Ed 81=Paed Sib Ed
42=Si Sib Song 82=Paed Sib Song
43=Si Sib Sam 83=Paed Sib Sam
44=Si Sib Si 84=Paed Sib Si
45=Si Sib Ha 85=Paed Sib Ha
46=Si Sib Hok 86=Paed Sib Hok
47=Si Sib Jed 87=Paed Sib Jed
48=Si Sib Paed 88=Paed Sib Paed
49=Si Sin Kao 89=Paed Sib Kao
50=Ha Sib 90=Kao Sib 91=Kao Sib Ed 92=Kao Sib Song 93=Kao Sib Sam 94=Kao Sib Si 95=Kao Sib Ha 96=Kao Sib Hok 97=Kao Sib Jed 98=Kao Sib Paed 99=Kao Sib Kao

100=Nueang Roi, 101=Nueang Roi Ed...
200=Song Roi,...207=Song Roi Jed...
300=Sam Roi,...357=Sam Roi Ha Sib Jed.
"
"
900=Kao Roi
1,000=Nueang Bpan
10,000=Nueang Muuan(difficult to spell)
100,000=Nueang Sean
1,000,000=Nueang Lan
10,000,000=Sib Lan

----------


## BarnacleBill

Hi DD
Am I too late to make a comment on this thread?  A great programme with possibilities!  I have a stack of (costly) "learning books" for the Thai language, and none have done better than this.  Thanks

----------


## BillW

Yeah, I signed up for the Learn Thai Podcast for 6 months a while back and have put all the lessons and vocabulary on my walkman, and I'm getting some value out of them. Not a bad deal.

----------


## bustak

these are great videos, good thread!

----------


## dirtydog



----------

